# Internet providers



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone else using Freeserve reckon they are crap.

Takes an age just to get on line and when I am I can make a cup of tea between loading pages.









It's not my computer because it depends on the time of day, which indicates to me the FS cannot handle there volume of traffic. Yesterday afternoon it took me 30 minutes to get to my e-mail whereas early weekday mornings I can do it in a few minutes up till about 09.00 when it packes up again, (when people are arriving at the office)

Does anyone have a provider they could recommend.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just got broadband at last on Friday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello andy

I've had blueyonder broadband about a year. Superb!

It's a cable internet provider so you have to be in the Telewest area to obtain it, and it's on all the time, so no dial ups and the phones free for use all the time.

My computer is quite old by modern standards but the net works like lightning.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

There's no broadband in my area yet. I've been with AOL for years and rarely have a problem - very fast for non-broadband.

G.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I used to be with BT Anytime which was anything but !!







For the last 6 months or so, I've been on BT Openword Broadband. A much better service, and touch wood, relatively problem free so far.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Ive been on telewest broadband for about a year too. Very much worth it if you can get it in your area. Â£35 a month for a 1mb line.

Its fast enough for everyone in my house to share the one line (about 8 or 9 students on computers)

cheers,

mat


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I have used Demon for years, have gone broadband a few months ago, can recomend them. its Â£25 a month. I have 4 PC now on the single connection mine, wifes and two sons, it works well, and we can still use the phone.

Steve


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Used NTL Broadband since xmas, service is a bit patchy, but had a deal going, now finished, 128k connection + free installation for Â£14.99/month. Couldn't say no at that price.

Price just gone up to Â£17.99/ month, connection speed to 150k.

So many people took this offer up ,their system struggled to cope, and service was no better than dial up at one time, but has now been sorted and it works great for me.

NTL don't cover the whole country , but if you can get it, its worth a look.

David.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I am with Bt Broadband. Had AOL for over a year. Had to move cos they did not support new hardware I bought. BT Broadband was just internet only - I had to get a Seperate email address. BT Broadband is fast compared 2 aol. Glad I changed.

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy,

I'm using Freeserve, and did have trouble with the phone No.

I got them to ring me back at their expense, till it got sorted with a different log in phone no. It's Anytime, and Â£6.99 for the 1st 3 months, with no phone call charges, but I can't say I'm impressed with them, and the e-mail service is slow. It pisses me off you've got to put your long e-mail address in every time you want to check it. Maybe there's a way to shortcut this, but I'm stuffed if I know what this might be. Think I'll piss 'em off after the 3 months, and pick someone else. I'm beginning to think they are a piss poor outfit, and need to smarten up their act









One is not amused with ones provider!!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Andy,

You mentionned something about a website toput info on. If you need help let me know, I've built a few websites as a freelance, although I don't anymore.

I have tried to get broadband since last Autumn. BT told me I couldn't get it, I was too far off the local exchange, I asked other ISP's, I contacted Oftel, who contacted BT, who confirmed once again in my case it was not possible technically. I'm on broadband now for the past 2 months, thanks to vispa, whom I of course highly recommend (not the cheapest, though). I recommend switching to broadband if you can, especially with the amount of time you spend online 









check adslguide for ratings and info on isp's

regards

Pieter


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

From my own personal experience I would recommend "Onetel" as an excellent, fast and reliable ISP. From tomorrow (12th) they are introducing further packages tailored to suit individual use. Their unlimited (Â£13.99/month, just increased by Â£1) is excellent value for money.

They have recently received an industry award as "best national consumer ISP"

I can't comment on their broadband service but from what I can see the costs are very competitive.

The 'phone service is also good and reasonably priced.

Check their website.

I don't work for them and have no connection with them so have no murky motivation to give a recommendation.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I've used Onetel for several years for allmy telephone calls. They are cheap (I make a lot of int'l calls), and have good service. I haven't used them as a USP but as a company I would recommend them too.

ispreview.co.uk is a good site for info. OOOPS, we wouldn't recommend other websites, I'mgoing to be Dianed out of here! (Sunday morning mellowness)

Pieter


----------

